# Steaming Madrone



## oregonburls (Jun 5, 2013)

Last week I got a 8' madrone burl. I have cut a lot of it up for guitar wood. 
This is a batch as been steamed and sealed in wax. Going to build some nice guitars in 3 years.
I have found that in a 55 gal drum with 5 gal of water works well for steaming the burl. I keep the lid on the barrel without the seal. This way some of the steam escapes so it does not build pressure. The water last for more thank 24 hrs and does not boil off with the lid. I steamed the blocks for 24 hrs. This is probable over kill but with the large pieces I wanted to make sure that the cell walls were broken so it can start drying

[attachment=25861]
[attachment=25871]
[attachment=25872]
[attachment=25873]


----------



## healeydays (Jun 5, 2013)

All I can say is WOW. Is that a madrone you are leaning against in your picture?


----------



## oregonburls (Jun 5, 2013)

healeydays said:


> All I can say is WOW. Is that a madrone you are leaning against in your picture?



No. that is a poplar burl. It was a golf course that Had about 20 of them.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2013)

OOh boy! I'm jealous! nice batch sir.


----------



## longbeard (Jun 5, 2013)

healeydays said:


> All I can say is WOW. Is that a madrone you are leaning against in your picture?



Am i missing a pic? I only see 1 pic of the madrone

Nice stuff by the way


----------



## oregonburls (Jun 5, 2013)

longbeard said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is WOW. Is that a madrone you are leaning against in your picture?
> ...



As soon as I can get the pics off my phone i can put more on.


----------

